# Tablet case seller?



## 1zacster (May 30, 2011)

Me and my friend are making some tablets and wanted to know if any company produces tablet cases or if you know about a company that converts 3d files into plastic.


----------



## Technoob164 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well... there are none. You could buy a CNC router to make a case.


----------



## DavidInTheCloud (Nov 30, 2010)

Your going to have to develop it your self, whit the right tools you can do it your self, but make sure you are good with the pratical work which I'm sure you can handle.

Using a CNC router would be one of the best methods of producing your own, you just put in the model you want and let the router cut the rest for you into shape.

But in simple words no, you will have to either buy a case to fir your tablet or make your own.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I attended an Intel Seminar recently and there was a tablet producer there out of Texas that offered cases but I can't recall the name of the company. If I can find it I'll post it.


----------

